# Resorts near Omaha, Nebraska?



## CalifasGirl (Feb 2, 2008)

My boyfriend is dying to go to Omaha.    I don't share this great desire, but I like to visit places that I haven't been to yet. I was hoping that there would be a resort close by, but the only one seems to be Clover Ridge in Panora, Iowa. How far is it? Has anyone stayed there? What's it like?  Any other exchange or rental possibilities closer to Omaha?


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never traveled that way yet, but hope to within the next couple of years.  Here's a link to the TUG resort map, hopefully it will answer some of your location questions...  just click on a region button at the top of the page, and then you'll be able to continue clicking to zoom in.

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Scott


----------



## CalifasGirl (Feb 3, 2008)

*thanks for the timeshare map*



ace2000 said:


> I've never traveled that way yet, but hope to within the next couple of years. Here's a link to the TUG resort map, hopefully it will answer some of your location questions... just click on a region button at the top of the page, and then you'll be able to continue clicking to zoom in.
> 
> http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the map! I never knew that TUG had a timeshare map. This is very cool. Looks like Clover Ridge is still the only one close to Omaha, although it's a 2-hour drive. Well, I guess I can book a hotel in Omaha for a couple days.


----------



## JLB (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, this should be a short thread.   

Nothing is close close.

Lake Okoboji resorts are about the same as Panora, where my folks owned one of the first lots 40 years ago.  And where I first boated, with my first boat.  (that sorta makes sense, huh?)

Ah, the memories of both Lake Okoboji and Lake Panorama.  :whoopie:


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 24, 2008)

*thanks for more ideas*



JLB said:


> Well, this should be a short thread.
> 
> Nothing is close close.
> 
> ...


 
Childhood memories are always nice, aren't they? I don't think I ever went boating. I grew up in LA. Oh, we did go out on a boat in San Pedro for a marine biology class. 

That's OK. It didn't look like anything was going to be close to Omaha, but it's nice to look at more options. I'm still trying to figure out how to do a vacation around Omaha. We're in Chicago this summer for a convention, so maybe that would be a good time to drive from Chicago to Omaha. But then the rental car has to go back to Chicago, so... hmm...


----------



## JLB (Apr 24, 2008)

One of life's minor coincidences, I had no occasion to think about Lake Panorama until yesterday.  My golf foursome was three guys I had never met or played with before.

First, one said he had lived in Des Moines for two years, and two winters was enough.  Then the other asked if I had ever played golf at lake Panorama, which bloomed after my time there, tending garden and breaking boats.


----------

